# So I went to guitar center today..



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

usually i just go in, buy what I need (guitar strings, picks, etc.) and get out as quick as possible, I don't like spending time in music stores, especially big chain stores like guitar center, simply because of my SA. If I could spend an entire day alone in a guitar shop I would be in heaven.

This time, however, I decided to stroll around and try some amps out, the place was pretty busy. people banging away on drums and some dude trying to look cool in front of his girlfriend by playing "sweet child 'o mine" VERY poorly and WAY too loud, along with the usual "metal dudes" playing detuned riffs with way too much distortion.

I grabbed a guitar off the wall, plugged into an old-school fender amp, and promptly turned it up to 10 (loud enough to feed back uncontrollably if i took my hands off the strings). I got a nice crunchy, creamy tone and it was loud enough to drown out the rest of the noise. every once in a while a salesperson would walk by to see what I was playing through, and then a kid asked me if I wanted to jam. We did a little blues jam in A for 15 minutes with a small audience of about 2 or 3 people. After we were done he complimented me on my technique and asked me for advice on finger vibrato and such.

I walked around for a little while longer and walked out after an hour and a half. i didn't buy a single thing


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Now THAT is fantastic! Good for you. Do you think you would be able to do it again soon? Don't loose that feeling! :clap


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

:nw :nw :nw


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. I wish I could do that. I play guitar but am always so nervous playing around others even friends. I just always have the bad attitude that someone around is better than me and I don't want to look stupid.

Congrats to you. That sounds like a big step forward and I hope I can get there someday.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

lol thats great! :clap

actually I bought a guitar and amp without ever playing them first :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

what kind of guitar did you get:? a fender?> thats great idea if you plan on being a musician which i think any body with sa should look into. my two cents


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Michael W said:


> ...along with the usual "metal dudes" playing detuned riffs with way too much distortion.


I resemble that remark. 


Michael W said:


> We did a little blues jam in A for 15 minutes with a small audience of about 2 or 3 people.


Good for you! It's more difficult for me to play with small audiences. It's far more intimate. Larger crowds are much more easy. When I taught I did groups well as one-on-ones. I definitely preferred the latter.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael W said:


> I grabbed a guitar off the wall, plugged into an old-school fender amp, and promptly turned it up to 10 (loud enough to feed back uncontrollably if i took my hands off the strings). I got a nice crunchy, creamy tone and it was loud enough to drown out the rest of the noise. every once in a while a salesperson would walk by to see what I was playing through, and then a kid asked me if I wanted to jam. We did a little blues jam in A for 15 minutes with a small audience of about 2 or 3 people. After we were done he complimented me on my technique and asked me for advice on finger vibrato and such.


 :nw :nw :nw

i would never be able to do this.



HangNail said:


> actually I bought a guitar and amp without ever playing them first :um


same here...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

That sounds really great; I bet you were on cloud nine.
Congratulations!
:clap


----------

